# Budget In-Ear Earphone (Confused) - Plz help



## saurav_kataruka (Mar 18, 2012)

**PL 11/21/Marshmallow* -Budget In-Ear Earphone (Confused) - Plz help*

Hi friends

I am willing to buy a hi quality in ear earphone at about 400 - 600 INR max. I know many would suggest PL11 and PL21 and ask to increase the budget a bit. But, budget is fixed and driven by a deal I am getting on a site (100 off on 500). So, I dont want to go much beyond 500. 

The more I search, the more confused I am getting.
Confused among the following:

- Sound Magic PL13
- Sound Magic PL18
- Sound Magic ES18
- GENIUS-Ghp-220X
- GENIUS-Ghp-240X
- Creative EP-600 (Not EP-630)
- Skullcandy Jib In-Ear Earphone

More most of these, I am not able to find much reviews and opinions on the net.

Genius earphones seem to be out there on all leading shopping sites, but never heard about them. Also, not able to find much reviews on them but they look good in quality and are highly priced too. 

Plz help me choose the best out of the lot. Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Sound Magic PL10 @Rs.415
JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## saurav_kataruka (Mar 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Sound Magic PL10 @Rs.415
> JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India



Thanks but both these are not available on the site I am buying from. Plz suggest one from the following:


- Sound Magic PL13
- Sound Magic PL18
- Sound Magic ES18
- GENIUS-Ghp-220X
- GENIUS-Ghp-240X
- Creative EP-600 (Not EP-630)
- Skullcandy Jib In-Ear Earphone

How are PL13, PL18 and ES18. All available at same price. What is the difference between these? Is the sound quality very inferior in these when compared to marshmallow or PL11? 
Any idea on the Genius earphones?

I need some more suggestions plz.

After doing more research I have narrowed down to:

- Sound Magic PL 21 (Will cost about INR 800-900)
- Sound Magic PL 11 (Will cost about INR 600)
- JVC Marshmallow HA FX34 (Will cost about INR 600)
- Genius GHP 220X - (Will cost about INR 500)

JVC Marshmallow is flooded with super positive reviews all round and that makes me a bit skeptical  Also, from the Multi-Review here: [Multi-Review] Examining the JVC Marshmallow, HA-FX33/34/35/30

I can see that the cord length of FX34 is small (3.28 ft only) and the quality is also inferior to FX35. FX34 is available at affordable price in India and FX-35 is almost twice the price of FX-34. 

Also, if possible - Find me some good online deal / offer where I can buy SoundMagic PL 11/21 or JVC Marshmallow cheaper.


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Sound Magic PL10 @Rs.415
> JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India



I think i can also go for this in low price range, but there are better options for higher price


----------

